# Perry County Trail Cam Monster?



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

The dispatch mentioned in an article yesterday about an email circulating with a trail cam pic of a monster buck in Perry County. I've been trying like crazy to find it but no luck...can anyone out there help?


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Heres your monster...
































ohhh you said monster buck my bad


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Even though that pic is fake or supposedly fake , it still creeps me out !!! Imagine seeing something of that stature will walking out of the woods with a bow !!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Even though that pic is fake or supposedly fake , it still creeps me out !!! Imagine seeing something of that stature will walking out of the woods with a bow !!!


especially in the dark!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

In the dark would call for a change of underwear, back at the truck !!!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bulldawg said:


> Imagine seeing something of that stature will walking out of the woods with a bow !!!


It would be of dead stature, whatever it is.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Even though that pic is fake or supposedly fake , it still creeps me out !!! Imagine seeing something of that stature will walking out of the woods with a bow !!!


lol, just something to put a .40 cal slug into.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

A buddy at work knows the guy that has this picture


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, that is one nice rack.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Where abouts is that picture at? Is it perry county?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow what a deer 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Supposibly around Corning in Perry County. Im sure many details of the where abouts will be published


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I hunt perry county, y don't that buck take a trip up here around thornville 
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know my father in law has hung 2 big buck clubs on his wall from the outskirts thornville.


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

that big buck has to be from a southern state, notice the pine trees in the back ground those look like slash pines which or grown for paper mills. Just my 2 cents.
Snory


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Was this buck shot yesterday or the day before? My buddy from out of state sent me a pic of a deer killed in Ohio that looks to be similar to the picture.
I don't want to post the pic and ruin anything for the guy that shot it if it is the same one. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I just realized in this pic the deer next to him is another pretty good buck, wow.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

